# Knutsford



## Pinkvboots (7 October 2018)

Can anyone list some horse populated areas in about a 10 mile radius from knutsford please, preferably with decent hacking nearby thank you.


----------



## ycbm (7 October 2018)

Are you looking for somewhere to live, or a livery stables? If somewhere to live, we'll need your budget and requirements, there are some exceptionally expensive communities in that radius of Knutsford.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 October 2018)

Knutsford and the surrounding area is horsey and mega expensive.


----------



## Pinkvboots (7 October 2018)

We are thinking of buying there but it's for a property business so it's for investment more than anything, so there is no budget limit really but it would possibly be rented so would need to be profitable in that sense, I have stayed in Knutsford a few times so I know it's not a cheap area I just don't know where the horse areas are, so I wanted to get a feel for what was going to work and what wont. We have other properties all over Manchester and it was just another area to look into.


----------



## ycbm (7 October 2018)

Well the whole area is horsey but the hacking is pretty sparse. There are hunt meets and equestrian properties all around that radius of Knutsford. In particular  Mobberley, Alderley Edge , Ollerton, Chelford, Ashley, all horsey but properties are well spread out in a lot of areas so no real horse community as such. Friend has a two and a half bed small barn conversion with a big garden, stables, arena but no grazing, outskirts of Alderley,  which is valued at around 1.2 million, if that helps.


----------



## Asha (8 October 2018)

Have a look at Somerford/smallwood. ( smallwood is about 14miles outside of Knutsford ) Lovely part of the world


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (8 October 2018)

I'm just outside Northwich and it's great. My yard has a farm ride but there's good off road hacking from Marbury Park. There's a good selection of livery yards, good farriers, vets and other services. Hope Valley saddlery is just 30mins away and the new Naylors store is about the same distance.


----------



## Pinkvboots (8 October 2018)

Thank you every one I did see some in Moberly that looked ok, I will have a look at all the rest and I didn't realise hope valley saddlery was so near I buy loads from them on line, we just thought we would buy a house that we may actually like to live in eventually as we like the area, it won't be for quite some time though due to our business.


----------



## Asha (8 October 2018)

Pinkvboots said:



			Thank you every one I did see some in Moberly that looked ok, I will have a look at all the rest and I didn't realise hope valley saddlery was so near I buy loads from them on line, we just thought we would buy a house that we may actually like to live in eventually as we like the area, it won't be for quite some time though due to our business.
		
Click to expand...

You will like it even more when you realise that hope valley saddlery is actually in Somerford park ,best xc course around !


----------



## Pinkvboots (9 October 2018)

I am not brave enough for cross country like watching others though


----------



## jnb (9 October 2018)

The farm ride alone is worth being at livery at Somerford Park, I think it's full livery only but I'd jump at it if I lived near enough!


----------



## VRIN (11 October 2018)

Anywhere around delamere is good too


----------



## LHIS (11 October 2018)

Chelford, Peover.  Lovely areas, used to be stables in Snelson (between the two).  Frightfully expensive though.


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 October 2018)

Thank you both for the suggestions we have a long list of places to visit just currently checking out the area, we stayed in The Mere and Cottons hotels when we were there before any recommendations for any other nice hotels?


----------



## LHIS (12 October 2018)

Pinkvboots said:



			Thank you both for the suggestions we have a long list of places to visit just currently checking out the area, we stayed in The Mere and Cottons hotels when we were there before any recommendations for any other nice hotels?
		
Click to expand...

Mottram Hall is lovely, not too far away.


----------



## ycbm (12 October 2018)

New 'boutique hotel in the old Courthouse building right in the centre of Knutsford.  You could spend a night in the cells 

https://thecourthousecheshire.com/


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 October 2018)

LHIS said:



			Mottram Hall is lovely, not too far away.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you I will check it out.


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 October 2018)

ycbm said:



			New 'boutique hotel in the old Courthouse building right in the centre of Knutsford.  You could spend a night in the cells 

https://thecourthousecheshire.com/

Click to expand...

That looks really nice and not seen or heard of that before, the restaurant looks really lovely, when I have googled hotels in that area before that has never come up, we have been going to knutsford since 2015 as they used to have the Arabian horse awards ball at The Mere, we just really like the area from those visits.


----------



## ycbm (12 October 2018)

It's new. Until recently it was operating as a County Court. I've sat there as a magistrate many times in the past. I don't know if they've kept the court rooms, they were very impressive, all pomp and mahogany paneling, and Rumpole of the Bailey


----------



## DressageCob (20 October 2018)

ycbm said:



			New 'boutique hotel in the old Courthouse building right in the centre of Knutsford.  You could spend a night in the cells 

https://thecourthousecheshire.com/

Click to expand...

Oh my gosh, I was sent there for a hearing when it was a county court. that doesn't seem that long ago! it looks cool now


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 October 2018)

DressageCob said:



			Oh my gosh, I was sent there for a hearing when it was a county court. that doesn't seem that long ago! it looks cool now
		
Click to expand...

It look lovely doesn't it! Trying to find an excuse to go down there so we can stay there now


----------



## ycbm (21 October 2018)

Well if you do, we need a report


----------



## Pinkvboots (25 October 2018)

ycbm said:



			Well if you do, we need a report 

Click to expand...

I will


----------



## Ruftysdad (27 October 2018)

ycbm said:



			It's new. Until recently it was operating as a County Court. I've sat there as a magistrate many times in the past. I don't know if they've kept the court rooms, they were very impressive, all pomp and mahogany paneling, and Rumpole of the Bailey 

Click to expand...

Hi ycbm. I too was a magistrate at Macclesfield. I wonder if we knew each other?


----------

